

Reasons to Say “No” to Cloud Computing - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/blog/reasons-no-cloud-computing/

======
stdbrouw
"The IT capability or service you are considering moving is a mission critical
aspect of your business." Really? That would seem like one of the main reasons
to switch to cloud computing, as it's much easier to handle different amounts
of load and guarantee data integrity.

Otherwise not a bad checklist, I guess. I especially like "Your IT
organization has not sufficient maturity to govern the additional complexity
of managing additional processes and outside contracts brought by Cloud
Computing" :-)

------
grammaton
"7) You run “big data” applications (i.e., financial) that require extremely
low latency and/ or extreme disk I/O requirements."

I am currently having _exactly_ this problem, and although my preference is to
try to stay on the cloud, more and more it looks like a losing fight.

------
stcredzero
_1) You drive a competitive advantage from the IT capabilities you are
considering migrating_

Don't!

<http://fashionablygeek.com/t-shirts/never-drink-and-derive/>

